# Jakarta - Istana Sahid Apartment



## uthejakarta (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi guys...I am looking for a professional flatmate. I am a female British expat who at the moment leaving between Jakarta and Singapore. I'm very chill and outgoing person...for sure very easy get along with. If any of you interested please contact me. Thanks....


----------



## billb (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi uthejakarta,

I am fairly new to Jakarta, a Aussie/British expat looking for a room.

Let me know if you still have it available.

James


----------

